# CZ Rifles



## Douglas (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried the CZ 527 .204 Ruger.
Accuracy, Set Trigger any problems?
Overall performance.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

they are under respected. mine are extremely accurate 22 hornet 1/4" at 200yds, 223 full stock 3/8" at 100yds, 300 whisper 5/8" at 100yds, and 6mmbr one hole at 100yds. the set trigger is great wish other rifles had them. i do however rarely use it in the "set" mode while hunting. overall for the group of 7 guys i have been shooting with, we own close to 25 between all of us.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I do not own a centerfire CZ but here is my take on the rimfire rifles.
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Old Time Classic Rimfire Rifles


----------

